# Has anyone tried the Dinotte XML-3 Headlight



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I have an old Dinotte headlight and I have their newer design for my tail light, I love them both. My tail light receives compliments for its brightness on an almost daily basis.

I just noticed that Dinotte has a new headlight - the *XML-3*. *Has any one used it? Does it mount easily and do you like it?
*

Thanks!


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Did a Google search and found this...





They start talking about the XML-3 at 3:00


----------



## GeneT (Feb 17, 2008)

I do own the XML-3 and it is a great light! The mounting is easy it's just a nice heavy rubber stap that wraps securely around the handle bar. The aiming is adjustable. The battery is secured with a wide Velcro strap, I mount mine to the stem but it comes with an extension cable and hardware for helmet mounting. 

The connectors fit securely together and are at least highly water resistant. Turn the light off and hold the power button to toggle between flash and steady modes. Flash mode has several different patterns. Steady mode has 3 illumination levels. In either mode tap the power button to switch power output level or the flash pattern, hold the button to turn off. 

If I had anything negative to say and it's not really a negative as I've had no problems with my light coming out of the light head body I wonder if a stain relief for the cable might be a good idea but again, I've had no problems and am thinking about buying a second light. 

A single light has plenty of illumination, even medium power is not bad to ride with, about 4 hours runtime. WIth the light on high power I was riding very wind aided in the mid to upper 20's and felt comfortable. A second light would be for redundancy and extended ride time as I have done some fairly long night rides, or possibly one on the bar and one on the helmet. 

I have the Dinotte paired with an old school 20 watt halogen now for the same purpose, I like having two lights for redundancy but the XML-3 blows the 20w halogen away.


----------

